# alchi vs. juwe



## Ql1m@X (26. Mai 2009)

was bringt den meisten nutzen und das meiste gold im längeren spielverlauf ? 

ich würde mich über ein nettes feedback freuen


----------



## droidle (26. Mai 2009)

Ich denk mal Juwelier bringt dir am meisten den als Tank z.b hast du dadurch die 49 Ausdauer Steine du kannst selber Steine machen (die man immer braucht) und für andere auch ein paar

Alchi
Mit Alchi kannst jetzt so auf anhieb nur tränke für dich und andere machen (was mir jetzt so spontan einfällt) und das trinket wo die tränke ein bisschen mehr bringen und du mehr Zaubermacht z.b hast (Wenns so war)


----------



## EmAcht (26. Mai 2009)

das meiste gold... würd ich juwe sagen

beim nutzen sieht wohl jeder andere vorteile für sich. ich persönlich bin alchi und lebe damit ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - doppelte dauer von tränken, flasks,... und selbige auch selber herstellen zu können spart einiges an gold - was man zu viel produziert wird verkauft.


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Mai 2009)

Das ist ein völlig falscher Ansatz, wegen der 49er Steine die man für sich selber machen kann. Im Prinzip macht man diese nur für sich selbst ein mal oder andere Chars auch nur einmal, es sei denn man bekommt neues Equip. Der Alchie kann seine Tränke und Elexiere immer wieder verkaufen da sie auch immer in jedem Raid gebraucht werden. 
Der Alchie verkauft im allgemeinen mehr und verdient auch besser daran. Auch das farmen gestaltet sich einfacher.


----------



## Ql1m@X (26. Mai 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das ist ein völlig falscher Ansatz, wegen der 49er Steine die man für sich selber machen kann. Im Prinzip macht man diese nur für sich selbst ein mal oder andere Chars auch nur einmal, es sei denn man bekommt neues Equip. Der Alchie kann seine Tränke und Elexiere immer wieder verkaufen da sie auch immer in jedem Raid gebraucht werden.
> Der Alchie verkauft im allgemeinen mehr und verdient auch besser daran. Auch das farmen gestaltet sich einfacher.



richtig der aspekt ist mir auch eingefallen , einmal ein stein eingesetzt braucht man solange keinen neuen mehr aber tränke immer ^^


----------



## Tyrnen (26. Mai 2009)

Ich bin auch der Meinung das man als Alchie mehr Gold verdient da Elixiere,Tränke oder Fläschen zu jedem Raid gebraucht werden.Steinchen brauchst du einmal und dann erst wieder wenn etwas neues für dich gedroppt ist.


----------



## Aerv (26. Mai 2009)

Tyrnen schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung das man als Alchie mehr Gold verdient da Elixiere,Tränke oder Fläschen zu jedem Raid gebraucht werden.Steinchen brauchst du einmal und dann erst wieder wenn etwas neues für dich gedroppt ist.


das problem ist nur, das der herstellungsaufwand bei alchi zu gering ist, weshalb flasks usw. oft unter dem kräuterwert im AH sind (natürlich auch wegen porggs) und man somit kaum etwas verdient.
viele verwechseln mit alchi gold machen oft mit KK was sie als 2ten beruf haben.


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juni 2009)

juwi verdient jeden content patch wieder
und jede neue pvp season

dazwischen isses so ein lansames +

alchi verdient eigentlich immer 

gold kann man mit fast jedem beruf machen man muss nur wissen wie .. (gut ausser ingi ..)


----------



## Kasching (14. Juni 2009)

wieso kann man als ingi kein gold machen ?? Mats billig kaufen oder farmen und daraus nesingwarys erstellen,die man für 1,5k gold im ah verscherbelt.

Ich würde auch alchi sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dagonzo  hat das sehr gut beschrieben.


----------



## Aerv (14. Juni 2009)

Kasching schrieb:


> wieso kann man als ingi kein gold machen ?? Mats billig kaufen oder farmen und daraus nesingwarys erstellen,die man für 1,5k gold im ah verscherbelt.
> 
> Ich würde auch alchi sagen
> 
> ...


naja wie gesagt ich sehe kaum einen gewinnspanne, wenn ich kräuter anschaue und die fertigen flasks.
wenn ich dann AH Kosten noch mit reinrechne, lohnt es sich kaum auch mit proggs, die sind zu selten inzwischen.
man kann nur versuchen billig kräuter zu kaufen und flasks zu guten zeitpunkten wieder verkaufen. aber einfach AH rennen kaufen, reinstellen => gewinn ... ist net wirklich.

zudem hat man beim raiden vorteil sich immer flasks zu sparen, wegen doppelter dauer. andererseits hat juwe seine daily quest.


----------



## Niak (15. Juni 2009)

Mehr nutzen, zumindest im BG, bringt Juwelenschleifen.
Weil man im BG einfach zu oft tot ist um jedesmal einen Trank einzuwerfen.
Das würde einfach zu teuer.


----------



## Aerv (16. Juni 2009)

Niak schrieb:


> Mehr nutzen, zumindest im BG, bringt Juwelenschleifen.
> Weil man im BG einfach zu oft tot ist um jedesmal einen Trank einzuwerfen.
> Das würde einfach zu teuer.


deswegen haben alchis dafür ja auch nen extra tank ..


----------



## Cysiaron (29. August 2009)

kommt auf das eigene spielverhalten an.
wenn man gerne stundenlang mats farmen will, dann kann man mit beiden berufen gut gold verdienen.
ich hab ein gut gefülltes lager an rohsteinen, würde durch das schleifen und verkaufen ne ordentliche summe bekommen aber ich mache es nicht.
ich raide viel und nehme auch tränke in instanzen.
wir sind eine raidgilde, dementsprechend hoher bedarf an gebräuen und an edelsteinen. wir handeln untereinander. zumeist auf tauschbasis.


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

Wenns um den reinen Verkauf geht, sprich ohne das Zeug selbst zu verballern: Juwelier.
Wenn Du selbst aktiv raidest und auch viele Fläschchen und Pots schluckst und es Dir drum geht, die Kosten möglichst niedrig zu halten: Alchimist


----------

